# root ist owner - Rechte von Ordnern in einem über das ISPConfig−System angelegten Web



## newmy (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

auf Seite 31 im Adminhandbuch steht:
"Wenn es für das Web noch keinen Administrator gibt (vgl. Kapitel III−2.2.1), gehören die Ordner
standardmässig dem User, unter dem der Webserver läuft (hier "nobody"), ..."

Ich habe das Perfekt Server Install für 8.04 Ubuntu (auf JEOS) und ISPConfig durchgeführt - läuft super.
Dennoch habe ich bei mir bei den angelegten Webs ohne Administrator als Besitzer "root" und nicht "www-data" (user unter dem der apache läuft).

Ist das nun ein Feature oder bug? 

newmy


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2008)

Bist Du sicher dass Du nicht dei Symlinks mit den Ordnern selbst verwechselst? Die Symlinks gehören dem user root und die Ordner gehören dem apache user.


----------



## newmy (4. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Bist Du sicher dass Du nicht dei Symlinks mit den Ordnern selbst verwechselst? Die Symlinks gehören dem user root und die Ordner gehören dem apache user.



bin ich eigentlich schon.
Habe gerade nochmal ein web angelegt.
Das kommt raus:

root@www3:/var/www/web4# ls -rlt
total 24
drwxrwxr-x 3 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 web
drwxr-xr-x 2 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 user
drwxr-xr-x 2 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 ssl
drwxrwxrwx 2 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 phptmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 log
drwxr-xr-x 2 root web4 4096 2008-05-04 19:29 cgi-bin

Wenn ich dann einen Administrativen User für das Web anlegt werden die Berechtigungen richtig auf den gesetzt.
Nehme ich die Berechtigung weg, ist root wieder der Owner.


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2008)

Was hast Du denn las apache User unter Administration > server > einstellungen auf der Web Reiterkarte angegeben?


----------



## newmy (5. Mai 2008)

Die ApacheProzessliste sieht aktuell so aus:
root@www3:~# ps -Alf |grep apache
5 S root 4553 1 0 80 0 - 8407 - May04 ? 00:00:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 5116 4553 0 80 0 - 9006 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 5118 4553 0 80 0 - 8534 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 5120 4553 0 80 0 - 9077 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 5122 4553 0 80 0 - 8534 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 5124 4553 0 80 0 - 8501 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
5 S www-data 14223 4553 0 80 0 - 8501 - May04 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
0 R root 21760 21733 0 80 0 - 751 - 07:47 pts/0 00:00:00 grep apache


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/


----------



## newmy (5. Mai 2008)

root@www3:~# ls -la /var/www/
total 40
drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096 2008-05-05 00:30 .
drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2008-05-01 20:53 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-02-02 05:09 apache2-default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 45 2008-05-01 20:53 index.html
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-05-05 00:30 localhost
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-05-01 22:21 sharedip
drwxr-xr-x 8 web1_www web1 4096 2008-05-04 19:20 web1
drwxr-xr-x 8 web3_www web3 4096 2008-05-04 18:22 web3
drwxr-xr-x 8 root web4 4096 2008-05-05 04:00 web4
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-05-01 21:02 webalizer
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root web3 13 2008-05-03 18:12 www3.newmy.de -> /var/www/web3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root web1 13 2008-05-03 16:20 www.celticgirl.de -> /var/www/web1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root web4 13 2008-05-04 19:29 www.testweb.org -> /var/www/web4


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe es mal in den Bugtracker aufgenommen. Bei mir hier funktioniert es richtig, ich muss mal im Quelltext nachsehen, woher der User für die Ordner exakt kommt.


----------



## newmy (6. Mai 2008)

und ich werd das ganze nochmal von vorne aufsetzen (für einen weiteren server)machen ...


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2008)

Generell ist das ganze kein Problem, um das Du Dir Sorgen machen solltest. Die Ordner haben im moment ja sogar weniger Rechte, es ist also von der Sicherheit her unproblematisch.


----------



## falko (18. Aug. 2008)

Hast Du denn in Deiner Apache-Konfiguration irgendwo eine _User_-Direktive? Bei mir funktioniert nämlich alles wie geplant.


----------



## newmy (19. Aug. 2008)

Ich habe mich wie gesagt an die doku gehalten und bin exakt danach vorgegangen.
Extra Direktriven habe ich nicht eingetragen.
Inzwischen habe ich einen weiteren Server aufgesetzt und erhalte das gleiche Ergebnis.
Auch bei Neuanlage eines Webs ohne Adminuser ist root der owner - nicht der www-data.

Kann es sein, dass es an der JEOS liegt? 
(da fehlen einige Dinge, die benötigt werden und die in der "normalen" Serverversion drin sind z.b. cron, logrotate ...)

newmy


----------

